# Agility Leg! 1st time out - Demons Wolfstraum, RN



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

got a message that Demons went to an agility trial, Qualified AND got 1st place in Novice Agility on her first entry in this level...



















Demons is from Fenja v Wildferdeland, Schh3, KKL CGC and Troljdberg Ciwan Schh3 KKL 

Owner Kristi B is a very experienced agility and ob handler, and has done quite a few Aussies, BC and a Doberman (OTCH) - we met years ago at an AKC match and this is her first GSD!

Lee


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! great pics,,he/she is gorgeous, a gsd outta be a breeze after the dogs she's had )))


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Congrats and YAY!!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome that's ANOTHER Wolfstraum bitch who's proven her worth off the field as well as in the field. ^5 Lee... nice to see the kids off in SAR, Agility as well as Schutzhund. 

VERSATILITY'S THE NAME O' THE GAME!!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

wonderful lee happy for you you have and breed nice dogs


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

ahhh lets not forget Caja's Mom with Errow (Emir Klipgaarden) - they have gotten 3 Flyball titles recently! And we started Dock Diving with Csabre - but the club never got off the ground here! Have a few with HICs, a tri purpose (SAR/Patrol/Narcotics) Police K9 (Vermont State Trooper!) as well - it is all about balance - the GSD is the most versitile breed!!!! Happy that mine are in so many venues!

Lee


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Amazing. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Yeah! Another upcoming GSD Agility STAR!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's great. Nice pictures too.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

photos are by Cindy Noland - she is from Western PA - has Dobes, has titled a couple in schutzhund.....and does agility too...she does an awesome job photographing dogs.....have alot of photos from 8 to 10 years ago she did at training - and some from AKC events too..

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats to all!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Lee to you and the owner! Such awesome action shots, you've got to put those on your website


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice weaves too!! Congrats!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations! That is great!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Yippee Demon!!!! You go girl!!!! I remember when she was a puppy and what Lee called her.....







At least she put her energy to work









Congratulations on another fine dog from your breeding program!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yay! Nice weaving!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. Very NICE!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

My India has that same coloring--I hope that some day I'll have agility pics like that of her! I have a couple of Cindy's pictures of my terrier Yoda--she does take great pictures.

~Kristin


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Agility Leg! 1st time out - Demons Wolfstraum*

Cograts , Lee. Hmm, I wonder who bred Demon?


----------

